# technology question for trainers



## luke4275 (Aug 3, 2013)

My trainer uses a huge area and sometimes she yells out and i can't hear her.. she cant hear me etc.. are there wireless mic/headsets that we can both use? not too costly and not too big as well?


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Check out stores like BestBuy or RadioShack or go to a store like Walmart and get a cheap pair of walkie talkie toys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I have an Eponaire one way system. The earpiece isn't great for the rider - I prefer the more expensive systems (Comtek - also sold by Eponaire) where riders can use their own headsets. And the volume control has to be taped or it is too easy to move.
But for an inexpensive system is does all that is needed and once riders are used to the earpiece it is easy enough and stays in well. I can also hook the receiver up to speakers which can be useful!

A good "starter" system is going to run you a few hundred bucks, and the Comtek systems are over $1000. But well worth it!!!

ETA - my event students also have the VOX two way system for the X-country course, which is also nice, but as is stated on the Eponaire webiste, not great for arena work as the VOX is obnoxious!!


----------



## olympustraining (May 5, 2011)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> I have an Eponaire one way system. The earpiece isn't great for the rider - I prefer the more expensive systems (Comtek - also sold by Eponaire) where riders can use their own headsets. And the volume control has to be taped or it is too easy to move.
> But for an inexpensive system is does all that is needed and once riders are used to the earpiece it is easy enough and stays in well. I can also hook the receiver up to speakers which can be useful!
> 
> A good "starter" system is going to run you a few hundred bucks, and the Comtek systems are over $1000. But well worth it!!!
> ...



They have headsets and mics, but they are quite costly. I am looking for an inexpensive version myself. If anyone knows of any or knows how I can get creative, please let me know!


----------



## equitate (Dec 14, 2012)

Radio shack used to have them from $20 apiece. No longer. The best I have found that LAST are from eartec and are $299 (get one receiver with mic, and the other with just an earpiece...you can choose) RidingInstructorWireless24G Recharges, great. Right


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Stateline tack has a wireless communicator set for around $250
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## olympustraining (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for the tips, still looking for something even more affordable though!


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I use this sytem at work for presentations in large and I mean LARGE event halls etc. When Palogal and I get our indoor built I am gonna buy one for her.
PylePro 800 Watt Dual Channel Wireless Rechageable Portable PA System With iPodiPhone Dock FM Radio USBSD Handheld Microphone and Lavalier Microphone by Office Depot


----------

